# Lafayette only agrees to do it.



## dhsfgjsdf (Sep 24, 2012)

His curse has been lifted, but the weary Lafayette only agrees to do it. 


Read on for your in-depth recap of everything you need to know about How I Met Your Mother Season 8 Episode 1 5 8 ?Somebody That I Used to Know!? In the hospital, Sam watches How I Met Your Mother Season 8 Episode 1 as the leader o the Shifter-killers is taken away, before rushing in to comfort a violently angry Luna. Sam leaves, assuring that he?s got things under control, when vision starts getting fuzzy for Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 Boardwalk Empire Season 3 Episode 2 Luna, and she finds herself skin-walking into Sam before passing out! 
Still high on Lilith?s blood, the Vampire Authority giddily arrives back to headquarters, Eric seemingly the only one shaken by what they?ve all seen. Back in Bon Temps, Jason catches Sookie as she attempts to expel the last of her Faerie powers, but he convinces her that her abilities make her who she is, particularly someone who they could potentially Dancing with the Stars Season 15 Episode 1 Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 find their parents? killers with! Meanwhile, Luna awakens (as Sam), and does her best to exit the hospital without any suspicion. 2 Broke Girls Season 2 Episode 1 
While Jessica gets led to the Fangtasia bathroom by a man she meets, the Vampire Authority still basks in their high and proclaim themselves born again, free to eat whomever they want. Disgusted, Eric goes to leave, but sees Hawaii Five 0 Season 3 Episode 1 that Bill isn?t joining him. Over in Shreveport, Alcide and his new lady friend get it on! Yeah, this show jumps around a bit. Especially considering back at the Authority, Salome invites Bill to dine on a human with her, Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 before he flashes back to his own ailing child begging him to make her a vampire in 2920. Conflicted then as he is now, Bill ultimately feeds on the human. 

____


----------

